# G4 Mac won't start up!



## djrisco (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi there,

I am running OS 9.2.2 on a G4 mac 733 MHz (circa about 2003). Although old, it has been working fine with no problems.

A few days ago when I switched it on I got the usual start up noise, but then it hung on the grey screen (no happy mac icon appeared). I tried starting up with no extensions, but with no luck. I have also rebuilt the directory of the start up disc using Disk Warrior - again with no luck. Altogether the computer has started up twice during this period, but both times neither the keyboard nor mouse have worked.

Last night I zapped the PRAM and now I no longer get the start up noise - just the grey screen. 

It doesn't look good to me, but any advice or ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Jon


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If you don't get the happy Mac, then it is not passing the hardware self test, has nothing to do with the installed software. You need to see if the G4 came with a hardware test CD and boot from that and run it if you can. If you can't even boot from it, time to get a new Mac, as it is not cost effective to fix this old a Mac anymore unless you have another one that you can swap parts with to find out which part needs replacing. If it's the motherboard, the Mac is dead.


----------



## djrisco (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your help. 

Bizarrely, after four days of not starting up it started up fine last night and I could work all evening. I am sure this problem will rear its head again though so I shall locate the test disk.

Thanks again


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, while it's running, back up all your important files, and keep them up to date in the backup incase it decides to drop dead for good. Good luck.


----------



## djrisco (Sep 21, 2009)

First thing I did! Cheers Mate...


----------

